# Kamchatka Poaching Film



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I got this email notice from the Wild Salmon Center http://www.wildsalmoncenter.org/index.php, but it refers to the BBC because of the organization's West coast location. Does anyone know if this program can be seen in Michigan? Please pass on any local TV Michigan connections. Thanks. 

Kamchatka Poaching Film on BBC Worldwide 
The Kamchatka Peninsula's pristine rivers are facing an epidemic of illegal salmon caviar poaching, financed and directed by organized criminal gangs. For the past ten years, the Wild Salmon Center has worked on Kamchatka to understand and protect its ecological treasures from overfishing, oil and gas development, and poaching. 

A documentary on our efforts to combat Kamchatka's poaching crisis has already aired to acclaim in Canada, Germany, and elsewhere. In October, viewers around the world can watch the extended documentary on BBC News and BBC World, available globally on many satellite and cable outlets. The documentary, which aired in Germany as Kamchatka Salmon: Killing the Miracle, is now being shown as Death Roe, and features additional footage that connects Kamchatka's salmon crisis with the Pacific Northwest's. 

Death Roe broadcast times on BBC World: 

Saturday, Oct. 30 - 16.30 GMT
Sunday, Oct. 31 - 07.30 GMT
Monday, Nov. 1 - 21.30 GMT
Tuesday, Nov. 2 - 01.30; 09.30 GMT

Death Roe broadcast times on BBC News 24:

Saturday, Oct. 30 - 16.30 GMT
Sunday, Oct. 31 - 14.30 GMT
Sunday, Oct. 31 - 05.30 GMT (BBC1 only) 

All times listed are GMT. To check your time zone difference from GMT, check the broadcast schedule at http://en.groundspring.org/EmailNow/pub.php?module=URLTracker&cmd=track&j=11561146&u=101288, and key in the broadcast date and your country or region for local broadcast times. Selected time zones follow: 

U.S. East Coast: GMT -5 hours
U.S. West Coast: GMT -8 hours
Kamchatka: GMT +11 hours 
Moscow: GMT +3 hours 

For more information on activities on the Kamchatka Peninsula, please visit our Kamchatka Salmon Biodiversity Program http://www.wildsalmoncenter.org/sanctuary.php web page. Thank you for your support of our conservation and science mission.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

No offence but the BBC is far from a reliable source for untainted information.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> No offence but the BBC is far from a reliable source for untainted information.


The point being? The BBC made this story up, or are they going to put a slant on how unregulated harvesting (poaching) can devestate fish stocks?

ALL news sources are to be taken with a grain of salt, personally I find the BBC to be a lot more reliable than most domestic news sources.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I was only looking for the opportunity to watch the program. I don't care who broadcasted it. TSS Caddis can understand that the lies & bias FOX network is also far from a reliable source for untainted information.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You will find the program on your local PBS station. Those of us in border areas can also pick it up on Canadian stations. I will tape it for anyone interested who hasn't got local access to the show..


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

They did a piece of few years ago on Kamchatka Brown bears and how rare they are and how hunting is wiping them out etc... 

The anti hunting spin that the BBC, Animal Planet, Discovery Channel etc... put's on things stinks. From the BBC stories I've heard over the years, it seems every animal in the planet is endangered.

HR, I'm a gluton for punishment, I watch Fox News every morning. "Fair and Balanced" LOL! They may as well come in wearing Bush Tee-shirts. These are not even news shows anymore, everying is editorialized and sensationalized with more spin then a frisby.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

TSS Caddis, I'm just teasing. I too am a glutton for punishment and watch FOX TV several times a day. To be fair and balanced I need to say that all TV stations are bias in some way. My TV is 6" from computer screen and I can flip TV channels all over jumping topics as fast as I can move the mouse.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I just watch Fox and Friends for the female anchors


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

TSS Caddis said:


> I just watch Fox and Friends for the female anchors


Ahh yes...... Juliet and Kiren..


----------

